# Purchasing developer vs. resale points



## Anitarudmn (May 31, 2014)

With my last purchase of Wyndham developer points I was awarded enough bonus points to qualify for Platinum. I really like being Platinum, but the bonus points will expire in about 6 months, so I have to make some decisions. Will purchasing resale points count towards my platinum status? Do resale points have all the same benefits as developer points? If not, what can or can't I use resale points for?


----------



## chapjim (May 31, 2014)

Don't take this wrongly but yours is probably the most discussed topic on the Wyndham board.  Maybe someone will try to write a comprehensive answer.  I won't.

Do a search on the Wyndham board for either resale points or developer (retail) points.  Alternatively, read the Wyndham directory.


----------



## uscav8r (May 31, 2014)

COL_JFR said:


> With my last purchase of Wyndham developer points I was awarded enough bonus points to qualify for Platinum. I really like being Platinum, but the bonus points will expire in about 6 months, so I have to make some decisions. Will purchasing resale points count towards my platinum status? Do resale points have all the same benefits as developer points? If not, what can or can't I use resale points for?


Except for some extremely rare and hard to find exceptions, resale purchases do not count towards VIP status. You will have to run your own search on this well-trodden topic in this forum.

How many actual annual points do you have (do not include any bonus points)? To have gotten enough bonus points for Platinum, sounds like you purchased 300-400k annual points and may be close to Silver VIP (minimum 400k) status? Every-Other-Year contracts only count at half-rate. Please clarify.

Other than that, resale points have every right to use the Wyndham system as developer points. The ONLY exceptions are VIP status eligibility and the ability to use Club Pass which gets you access to Worldmark resorts. Club Pass is not a great deal for the Wyndham owners (it's great for Worldmark owners) and it is better renting from a Worldmark owner if you want to go to those resorts. You can use Club Pass with your developer points in any case.


----------



## uscav8r (May 31, 2014)

chapjim said:


> Don't take this wrongly but yours is probably the most discussed topic on the Wyndham board.  Maybe someone will try to write a comprehensive answer.  I won't.
> 
> Do a search on the Wyndham board for either resale points or developer (retail) points.  Alternatively, read the Wyndham directory.



Or really, read the Directory 3 times over and be sure to bookmark it!

There are nuances that the Directory does not discuss, and those would be best provided on this forum. But OP should study the Directory first and then ask TUGers for clarifications on points from there...


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 31, 2014)

Besides, if he/she reads TUG responses on this subject, then he will be better informed on the "games" on HOW to get VIP Platinum for the lowest costs.

Wyndham is almost a foreign language - please spend some time reading the member directory (or as I call it, the pretty picture book with the points table to book your vacation). Wyndham must have hired English majors with technical writing experience - each term TRULY does mean a different function or exception --- never, never say to yourself while reading it, "Oh, that is such & such".

And that is WHY I totally recommend 3 different colored highlighters - one for each time you read it. Then you will begin to gasp the WAY TO USE Wyndham points.

PS...

If this was your kid whining about a hard college course that is costing you OVER $10,000, you would be screaming at them to "RE-READ THAT TEXT BOOK until YOU get it". How much did your Wyndham vacation points cost you?


----------



## jebloomquist (May 31, 2014)

COL_JFR said:


> With my last purchase of Wyndham developer points I was awarded enough bonus points to qualify for Platinum. I really like being Platinum, but the bonus points will expire in about 6 months, so I have to make some decisions. Will purchasing resale points count towards my platinum status? Do resale points have all the same benefits as developer points? If not, what can or can't I use resale points for?



If you plan to get into the rental business, using your Wyndham points, then VIP Platinum provides advantages over resale points. If however, you are only going to use the points yourself, making and keeping your reservations, and rarely guesting others, stick with resale points.

For me and the rental business, getting 60 guest certificates per year, 50% points within 60 days, upgrade options, having unlimited housekeeping, and unlimited ability to book and cancel and rebook is a must, all of which are currently provided by my VIP Platinum status.

So, to reasonably answer your question, what are your intentions for any existing and any additional points?

And yes, read, read, read TUG.

Jim


----------



## Anitarudmn (May 31, 2014)

In response to chapjim, this was my first posting ever as you can see and for you to respond in such an insulting fashion, it will probably be my last. I thought that the purpose of blogs such as this is to assist one another. While I have owned timeshares for 30 years, Wyndham is new to me. If I knew where to find the answer to the question I asked, I would not have asked the question. Since you obviously have no patience for questions that have already been asked, I hope that you are not a teacher, counselor, manager, or leader.


----------



## Anitarudmn (May 31, 2014)

Hi Chris, Linda, and Jim,

Thank you for answering my question. I was already Gold status (using old levels that were grandfathered), so with an additional purchase plus my PIC points, the developer threw in sufficient bonus points to get me to Platinum. I'll have to figure out how important Platinum status really is and you have all provided me with tremendous insight that I lacked before asking the question. As suggested, I will dig out the directory and make sure that I review the applicable parts.

Anita


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 31, 2014)

Hi Anita,

Welcome to TUG!

Actually, thank you for telling a little something about your timeshare experience. You really don't "need" Platinum status as you have the GOLD level. I know that level VERY WELL and other than it costing me a few extra points for a last minute books (that extra 15% discount), it really it is NOT WORTH the $$$ to almost anyone else.

I book almost all my points for using ARP (advance reservation priority) for my HOME RESORTs. That is WHY I bought those deeds and points - both on the resale market and from the developer. Those points just mix up like pancake mix with the water (at least for the time being).

Yes, I do some last minute getaways --- and the discounts and unit upgrades are ego busters --- Skyline Tower for $25 per night + $!0 parking in a 2/2; if I bring friends along, I suggest the pick up the costs to eat out as a reasonable treat for their visit with me rofl:).

And I sometimes book those Shawnee stays for a watching the critter getaway. Or National Harbor for my nearby nephews & their parents.

But the cost to increase for a few discounts - really, you need to look at the SUNK cost of the purchase , the ongoing cost of MORE points (Maintenance fees) and the actually need for available UPGRADES or MORE discounted points (15% more) within the 60 day out mark than what you already own.

So stay around - YOU will learn something - and if you paid the $15 membership fee -- you will discover the value of the Sightings/Distressed thread.

PS I have live for many years in South Jersey.


----------



## ronparise (May 31, 2014)

I dont see Jims post as insulting at all.  at least not as insulting as mine (I didnt respond at all) Jim C is simpy saying I dont have the time right now, but all your questions are answered here on tug...you just have to search for them. No different really than other advice here, ie...read the directory.

 I agree Platinum is nice...The the first question is; How much will you have to spend to get there from where you are. and the question is: Does that make sense to you?

For those of us that do a lot of rentals, There is no question that its worth something, as Jim B points out the guest confirms are worth something ($6000 a year in his case) and the 50 % discount inside of 60 days can be  huge

Generally speaking it wont be worth as much to a guy that uses it for his own vacations, or more to the point the benefit is usually not worth what you have to spend to get there. 

Come back here with some real numbers and you will get some real advice.


----------



## bnoble (May 31, 2014)

> In response to chapjim, this was my first posting ever as you can see and for you to respond in such an insulting fashion, it will probably be my last.


ProTip: this is a community for those who are willing to help themselves.  If you stick around and roll up your sleeves, you'll find it a very valuable resource.  If you don't, it won't be any skin off of our collective noses.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 31, 2014)

thread was brought to my attention...and while technically noone is violating the posting guidelines...it might be good to remember that not everyone that finds this forum is super computer savvy.

I realize that many of us old salts participate in many online forums, and see countless people asking the same questions over and over...but they do indeed all have one thing in common...they are looking for help =)

We take it for granted that "do a search" means something to many/all of us, and we know what it means...but would your mother or grandmother be as savvy?


----------



## Anitarudmn (May 31, 2014)

As a first time user, I would just like to inform those of you who have been long-time users with thousands of posts that I found TUG this morning after googling the question I asked. I was quite excited to find a community who appreciated the value of owning timeshares so I joined and thought it was appropriate to ask my question. This is a great resource and when I have spare time from my full-time job, part-time job, and post-doctoral research, I will certainly read more of the threads to become better educated.  In the meantime, a disclaimer should be added directing new members to read absolutely every question that has been asked before daring to ask a question that has already been asked and answered.


----------



## A.Win (May 31, 2014)

I have read that another difference between developer and resale points is that resale points might not be able to get you in the new Margaritaville resorts. VIPs get access first, then regular owners with developer purchased points.

If I am mistaken, please correct me.


----------



## Rent_Share (May 31, 2014)

COL_JFR said:


> As a first time user, I would just like to inform those of you who have been long-time users with thousands of posts that I found TUG this morning after googling the question I asked. I was quite excited to find a community who appreciated the value of owning timeshares so I joined and thought it was appropriate to ask my question. This is a great resource and when I have spare time from my full-time job, part-time job, and post-doctoral research, I will certainly read more of the threads to become better educated. In the meantime, a disclaimer should be added directing new members to read absolutely every question that has been asked before daring to ask a question that has already been asked and answered.



Tug is a gentle place compare to many message board sites

 Your offending poster, was sure another poster would be patient and eventually explain your question, but if you wanted an answer immediately it was available by search . . . .

 Most of the moderators and regular posters have canned responses for the daily repetitive questions and respond timely.


----------



## Rent_Share (May 31, 2014)

A.Win said:


> I have read that another difference between developer and resale points is that resale points might not be able to get you in the new Margaritaville resorts. VIPs get access first, then regular owners with developer purchased points.
> 
> If I am mistaken, please correct me.



 Let me guess, the salesman offered you a way not to be third in line for reservations ?


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 31, 2014)

COL_JFR said:


> In the meantime, a disclaimer should be added directing new members to read absolutely every question that has been asked before daring to ask a question that has already been asked and answered.



Sorry you feel offended at asking a question and having the first reply be "have you done a search".  

Maybe someone was having an off day and didn't word it as politely as possible.  But for us regulars we get asked the same things over and over again.  Some first time poster are not aware that you can search. 

At the same time there is too much information, and too much to read and if you are short of time and need a quick answer that sometimes you just want to post and have someone direct you to the answer. 

Welcome, we are not trying to offend, but do have a lot of information to offer.  Try to get over your initial feelings of hostility and you will find we are a great bunch of people with a lot of information. Information that will help you make better decisions and bookings. 

I would not be dismissing us yet. 

Again Welcome.


----------



## Cheryl20772 (May 31, 2014)

Another difference between developer points and resale points has recently been established by Wyndham.  Sometime in June 2014 they are premiering Wyndham Club Pass (or Wyndham Pass Club whatever), which will allow developer points to be used (along with a $99 fee) to exchange into Worldmark resorts. 

They work hard to do what they can to devalue resale points in their system. For the most part resale points can be used, equally to developer points, at all the Wyndham resorts, but are not applied toward VIP levels.

VIP accounts apply the VIP level discounts to all the points in the account...even resale points (last I knew that is  ).


----------



## Bigrob (May 31, 2014)

Interestingly enough, even though the OP's question was similar to questions that have been asked and answered several times, I always end up reviewing (and hopefully at times contributing) to these the threads because... the answers vary with time. What was true years ago when the question was first asked is often no longer true today.

For that matter, what is true today will surely not be the same at some point in the future.

Anita, please don't feel offended... quite honestly, we know the forums can be difficult to search, and you kind of have to have a baseline of knowledge to even know what to search for. And, as you'll find... answers to your first set of questions will often lead to more questions...

There was a fairly recent thread discussing the value of platinum points compared to regular points:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=208592

This will provide some interesting food for thought. Another one was specifically pointed at moving from VIP Gold to Platinum, and whether it was worth it...

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=208104

Reading through these posts may help inform your decision. In terms of how to get to platinum most cost effectively, I'm afraid that will require a more exhaustive research effort.

I believe most platinum owners (that find value in the difference between platinum and other status levels) rent a significant percentage of their points out. If that doesn't describe what you want/plan to do, it may not be for you.


----------



## jeffwill (May 31, 2014)

I am SO GLAD I am OUT of Windham nonsense.  I know-- bad post in this thread--BUT--I now have over 400k RCI points (low Mf's) that give me 52 weeks of SALE (7500 pts.) @ $199. +tax.  

You can live year round in TS Resorts for $12K/year.  Compare that to buying platinum from Windham--- or owning a home for that matter. 

My point is that it takes a while to figure out what's right for you.  Ron gave away RCI points a few years ago because it did not fit his business plan.  It fits mine.  If I want Wyndham--- I call Ron.

My advice--- don't spend another penny before you have a better understanding of how this glorious TS systems can work for you.  And it does take TIME.


----------



## Anitarudmn (May 31, 2014)

Hi Sandy VDH and Eric,

Thank you for welcoming me and reassuring me that there are many helpful people on this site. I checked the sites you recommended, Eric, and found the second link to be especially helpful. It was from October, 2013 and it would have taken me many hours or days to find it. Out of curiosity, I did what many suggested and used the Search engine. When I typed in "resale vs. developer points" the response I got was "Sorry-no matches. Please try some different terms." Imagine that!


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 31, 2014)

COL_JFR said:


> Hi Sandy VDH and Eric,
> 
> Thank you for welcoming me and reassuring me that there are many helpful people on this site. I checked the sites you recommended, Eric, and found the second link to be especially helpful. It was from October, 2013 and it would have taken me many hours or days to find it. Out of curiosity, I did what many suggested and used the Search engine. When I typed in "resale vs. developer points" the response I got was "Sorry-no matches. Please try some different terms." Imagine that!




Try something less specific like just "resale developer points", in the wyndham section only.  Having the "vs." piece means it has to find that exact combination, also the Sticky area is honest the best place to start, as they often refer to other threads.


----------



## uscav8r (Jun 1, 2014)

COL_JFR said:


> Hi Sandy VDH and Eric,
> 
> Thank you for welcoming me and reassuring me that there are many helpful people on this site. I checked the sites you recommended, Eric, and found the second link to be especially helpful. It was from October, 2013 and it would have taken me many hours or days to find it. Out of curiosity, I did what many suggested and used the Search engine. When I typed in "resale vs. developer points" the response I got was "Sorry-no matches. Please try some different terms." Imagine that!



There is a Google Search feature for TUG in addition to the standard "search this forum" functionality you see on each forum page. One can often get better search results using former. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lcml11 (Jun 1, 2014)

COL_JFR said:


> In response to chapjim, this was my first posting ever as you can see and for you to respond in such an insulting fashion, it will probably be my last. I thought that the purpose of blogs such as this is to assist one another. While I have owned timeshares for 30 years, Wyndham is new to me. If I knew where to find the answer to the question I asked, I would not have asked the question. Since you obviously have no patience for questions that have already been asked, I hope that you are not a teacher, counselor, manager, or leader.



Please do not take it personally.  My only advises is no matter what you read on TUG or elsewhere take the advise in the context of what you want to do and want to achieve.  

If you believe that VIP Platinum is for you, when you go to buy enough points to achieve it, insist on a re-sale through Wyndham and have the VIP Platinum Status written into the sales contract.  The sales rep does not have the authority to do this but it has been done.  They will give you many many headaches to get the wording you want but well worth it.

Good luck and do not be afraid to ask questions.  If you want to dodge the bullets that show up on TUG, feel free to P.M. me.  I think posters that you want to follow up on their advise would feel the same way.


----------



## lcml11 (Jun 1, 2014)

A.Win said:


> I have read that another difference between developer and resale points is that resale points might not be able to get you in the new Margaritaville resorts. VIPs get access first, then regular owners with developer purchased points.
> 
> If I am mistaken, please correct me.



Will not get you into the Wyndham Club Pass system as far as I understand.  This is the new program on the block coming up for most of us tomorrow.  Be aware it is a points plus fee program.

As a VIP Gold member, I suspect the initial poster will have enough Wyndham eligible points to get into most of the Wyndham Club Pass resorts in non peak seasons.

To the initial OP:  Stay tuned for awhile, I suspect there will be a number of posting regarding Wyndham Club Pass after tomorrow and at least for a couple of month through it's roll out.

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1632444#post1632444


----------



## lcml11 (Jun 1, 2014)

TUGBrian said:


> thread was brought to my attention...and while technically noone is violating the posting guidelines...it might be good to remember that not everyone that finds this forum is super computer savvy.
> 
> I realize that many of us old salts participate in many online forums, and see countless people asking the same questions over and over...but they do indeed all have one thing in common...they are looking for help =)
> 
> We take it for granted that "do a search" means something to many/all of us, and we know what it means...but would your mother or grandmother be as savvy?



Do not take this the wrong way, but have been with computers since the days of the Commador 64.  Google is a much better way to find the topics of interest that show up on TUG.  It hits on the Tug threads quicker.

You can also put me on your posted list as not super savvy as it relates to TUG.


----------



## Anitarudmn (Jun 1, 2014)

Hi Lcml11,

Thanks so much for welcoming me to the fold and your excellent suggestion about inquiring about purchasing a resale through Wyndham. One of my RCI weeks was a repo and it was definitely the best purchase I made in terms of cost. I would appreciate the opportunity to PM, but I cannot see how to do that on this page or by clicking on the PM link. Please advise.  Being the "new kid on the block" definitely has its drawbacks.


----------



## VivianLynne (Jun 1, 2014)

Click on the person name in their "blue box" and a pull down menu will appear with options. Private Message and emailing are possible options. 

And thanks for joining TUG!

I own at Wyndham Shawnee up in the Poconos for the day use. It is a converted fixed week about 20 miles from my vacation cabin --- the one I have a long running thread reporting my activities to rebuild it from its destruction. We had to stay at Shawnee (thanks to a friend) due to the total cabin destruction - and my community had SOLD our pool property several years earlier. With day usage to owners at Shawnee, I brought a resale Week 52 which has 166,000 annual points AND Shawnee as 2 outdoor pools (seasonal) and an very nice indoor pool & hot tub & gym & fitness center. 

We all have gotten into timesharing for "strange" reasons -- but the people here on TUG are pretty helpful!


----------



## Rent_Share (Jun 1, 2014)

jeffwill said:


> I am SO GLAD I am OUT of Windham nonsense. I know-- bad post in this thread--BUT--I now have over 400k RCI points (low Mf's) that give me 52 weeks of SALE (7500 pts.) @ $199. +tax.
> 
> You can live year round in TS Resorts for $12K/year. Compare that to buying platinum from Windham--- or owning a home for that matter.
> 
> ...



I cannot imagine the amount of energy that this would require


----------



## A.Win (Jun 1, 2014)

If you are paying 12K per year, that is equivalent to owning 2 million points. If they were platinum points and you got the 50% discount, you could probably manage to stay 52 weeks in Wyndham resorts. As long as you avoid the expensive places and picked carefully, this should be doable. In some cases, you could probably upgrade to 2 or 3 bedroom units too.

Of course, you would need to pay dearly to reach platinum, but the quality of the Wyndham resorts is probably higher than the resorts you are getting in RCI in most cases.


----------



## chapjim (Jun 5, 2014)

COL_JFR said:


> In response to chapjim, this was my first posting ever as you can see and for you to respond in such an insulting fashion, it will probably be my last. I thought that the purpose of blogs such as this is to assist one another. While I have owned timeshares for 30 years, Wyndham is new to me. If I knew where to find the answer to the question I asked, I would not have asked the question. Since you obviously have no patience for questions that have already been asked, I hope that you are not a teacher, counselor, manager, or leader.



You took it wrongly.  Sorry!  Easy questions do not always lead to quick and easy answers.


----------

